# We won! We won!!!



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone!!

I showed a friends young appy filly at the Appaloosa Nationals on saturday and she won her class!!! AND she won reserve Champion Youngstock. Only beaten by a colt who was a year older, so more filled out and developed. 

I am so so proud of her! It was her first ever show and she was so well behaved! She didn't put a foot wrong and she TROTTED so BEAUTIFULLY!!!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

she is so gorgeous!, i dont believe that anyone could beat her


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! I am so proud of her!!! It was her first show and she didn't put a foot wrong! Even when I huge metal board fell over and spooked the other youngsters, she turned to look but she didn't spook. She stood still for the judge, she stood around for the whole day without a fuss. (My friends had one of their older mares in later classes).

She is such a sweet little girl! Really wish she was mine!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats, for a job well done.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hooray and congratulations! She is a pretty baby.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

well done


----------

